# Edmonton Users?



## cjm (Feb 4, 2007)

Any Edmonton (alberta) users wanna get to know each other? We could meet or just chat through MSN messanger or email.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 7, 2007)

Looks like we lost the rest of this thread in the system back up.  Anyway...I'm still from Edmonton.


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 7, 2007)

I am from Ed.. no wait, Calgary. Close enough.


----------



## cjm (Feb 7, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Looks like we lost the rest of this thread in the system back up. Anyway...I'm still from Edmonton.


What on earth does that mean? I have never heard of this before?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 8, 2007)

The server has been acting up and they had to reboot the whole forum.  Posts from the last few days have been lost.


----------



## cjm (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh that is very strange. Guess that is why I never heard of this before. Oh well I guess these things happen. Hope all is well now.


----------



## jack lumber (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm in Calgary,,close enough?


----------



## cjm (Feb 10, 2007)

jack lumber said:


> I'm in Calgary,,close enough?


No not far enough  LOL

Yeah that is pretty close to Edmonton, like 300km.


----------



## Sam-mak (May 24, 2017)

Heyy.. i am new to edmonton.. and want to meetup with new people around here


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 24, 2017)

Sam-mak said:


> Heyy.. i am new to edmonton.. and want to meetup with new people around here


This thread is ten years old the last reply was in 2007


----------



## Sam-mak (May 24, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Sam-mak said:
> 
> 
> > Heyy.. i am new to edmonton.. and want to meetup with new people around here
> ...


Yes i see that thanks.. lol.. i just post reply incase anyone is still here haha


----------



## snowbear (May 24, 2017)

Sam-mak said:


> Yes i see that thanks.. lol.. i just post reply incase anyone is still here haha


----------

